

No iphone in stock for sale - bobbym

Hey,<p>I'm here in LA and no apple stores have any model of iphone in stock since friday.<p>Anyone know what's going on?
======
Hates_
Even though they have slashed the price by £100 this week here in the UK, I
was still able to order on Friday afternoon at 2pm and get it at 9am the next
morning. Getting one has proven to be one of the best decisions I have ever
made.

------
bobbym
[http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/apple_iphone_shortage_20_...](http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/apple_iphone_shortage_20_stores_sold_out_analyst)

